# Driverless Delivery Vans Are Here as Production Begins in China



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

https://www.pymnts.com/news/delivery/2019/neolix-driverless-vans/
While humans are trying to keep up and becoming more efficient with inventions such as smart lockers, there's no doubt robots are becoming an increasing threat. With robo-vans, there's no need for a messenger who will need a salary, and robo-vehicles are bound to have fewer accidents than humans.

https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...begins-mass-production-robovans/#.XO_gqIopCf0


----------



## uhooooo (Apr 11, 2019)

Don't worry about made in China, make delivery is completely different in China and the United States.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

uhooooo said:


> Don't worry about made in China, make delivery is completely different in China and the United States.


LOL,???
"Don't Worry"

That's what the:

Bank tellers said
Telemarketers said
Warehouse workers said
Auto assembly line workers said
Cashiers said
Customer service folk said
Retail workers said
Journalists said
I agree, don't worry ? 
Just Get retrained
Get a skill
Get a certificate
Get educated
Don't expect Low Skill work to pay the bills


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

This is how human Driver replacement starts:

_Shared autonomous vehicles, self-driving buses, driverless shuttles - whatever you call them, these vehicles are beating autonomous cars to the road.

https://mashable.com/2018/05/26/driverless-self-driving-autonomous-shuttles-vans/_


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> LOL,???
> "Don't Worry"
> 
> That's what the:
> ...


Correct, except none of those endangered the general public.

Autonomous cars are fine on main roads & the highway but good luck navigating valet's, parking garages, business/apartment complex's & the main sticking point - bad weather.

Weather is the reason passenger planes still have pilots, no computer is better than a human when shit hits the fan.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Communist Red China has zero respect for normal laws or their citizens.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I think Strip club dancers are safe.


----------

